# Questions About African Dwarf Frogs And Algae!



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

1.I was wondering about why did two out of my three frogs died,I know that they can get stress easily,but I all have in the tank are tetras,catfish,and loaches?!

2.What can I do now to reduce stress for my only surviving frog?

3.I know that algae is plentiful in water and its provide most of the world's oxygen supply,but I thought tap water were treated algae,bacterias,and viruses,then how does algae get through the filtering system?

4.I wonder why I don't have hair algae before,but now I do when I have placed driftwood and it has hair like substances growing on it?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how the algae gets in our tanks, but it always does. I'm guessing the hair algae was introduced with the driftwood.

As for the frogs...how big is your tank? The frogs need to get to the surface to breathe, so if your tank is very deep the frogs might have trouble breathing. Also, dwarf frogs have very poor eyesight and thus are bad at finding food. When you keep them with other fish, they can easily starve because the other fish will eat all of the food before they can get any. In order to keep them with other fish, you really need to spot feed them by placing their food directly in front of their mouths.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

It's at least between 30-35 gallons! I don't know for sure,darn it dad throwing away the label! Well,I do throw the sinking pellets above the forg since I know that they find food by smell!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

They do find their food by smell, but they can still take a long time to find and eat their food. You might want to try sticking the food right in front of the frog's face and making sure he eats it before any fish do.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

The frog get stress easily! It would swim away from my hand!


----------

